# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Comment un geek fte-t-il son anniversaire ? Regardez son gteau

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Comment un geek fte-t-il son anniversaire ? Regardez son gteau*

Vous avez un ami geek et vous vous tes toujours demand comment lui faire plaisir  cette occasion ? Vous pouvez essayer de dvelopper un gteau (une patisserie  forme gomtrique dans laquelle vous implmentez du chocolat, vous voyez ?) cod comme suit :



Bon apptit, et bon anniversaire !  :;):

----------


## s4mk1ng

Pas mal faudrait que je le fasse une fois ::mrgreen::

----------


## mrjay42

a me rappelle cette news (qui a quasiment un an) :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/48...html-rater.htm

Mais  l'poque il ne s'agissait pas d'un "gteau de _geek_" mais d'une erreur dans un script d'impression de "gteau _on demand_"  ::mouarf::

----------


## witch

cool  ::D:  
c'est marrant, j'aime bien

----------


## Pouet_forever

Je veux le mme  ::aie::

----------


## ThomasR

Il veut juste un peu plus de chocolat, c'est tout...

----------


## Epica84

::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------

